# Pop Groups Anagrams



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

Unscramble the anagrams to get the names of 1960s pop groups.

1. hotshot hobnailed wife
2. profane lifer jeans
3. ghetto herding
4. five hull pontoons
5. heaped branches
6. hash merriments


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

nobody wants to play this?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

last chance to play....


----------

